# iReport will nicht



## Rilly (12. Dez 2007)

Hallo, 

ich versuche mich gerade am iReport und habe da ein Problem. Leider bringt er mir beim starten des Reports immer einern Kompilierungsfehler.

```
net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JRException: Error compiling report java source files : T:\workspace3.2\Verwaltung\Erster32View_1197478579424_70473.java 
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.design.JRJavacCompiler.compileClasses(JRJavacCompiler.java:93)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.design.JRAbstractClassCompiler.compileUnits(JRAbstractClassCompiler.java:67)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.design.JRAbstractCompiler.compileReport(JRAbstractCompiler.java:190)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperCompileManager.compileReport(JasperCompileManager.java:220)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperCompileManager.compileReport(JasperCompileManager.java:153)
	at demo.Example1.main(Example1.java:44)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "javac": CreateProcess error=2, Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden
	at java.lang.ProcessBuilder.start(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Unknown Source)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.design.JRJavacCompiler.compileClasses(JRJavacCompiler.java:62)
	... 5 more
Caused by: java.io.IOException: CreateProcess error=2, Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden
	at java.lang.ProcessImpl.create(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ProcessImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ProcessImpl.start(Unknown Source)
	... 9 more
```
Am jrxml kann das nicht liegen, da ich schon mehrere ausprobiert habe.
Hier mal mein Aufruf:

```
JasperReport jasperReport;
		JasperPrint jasperPrint;
		HashMap<String, String> parameter = new HashMap<String, String>(); 
		
		parameter.put("aParameter", "hallo");
		
		try {			
			jasperReport = JasperCompileManager.compileReport("JRXML/neu.jrxml");
		    jasperPrint = JasperFillManager.fillReport(jasperReport, parameter, new JREmptyDataSource());
		    JasperExportManager.exportReportToPdfFile(jasperPrint, "neu.pdf");
		}
		catch (JRException e) {
		      e.printStackTrace();
		}
```
Wäre super, wenn da jemand ne Idee hat.

Viele Grüße
Rilly


----------



## maki (12. Dez 2007)

Zeigt dein JAVA_HOME (bzw. was verwendet deine IDE) auf ein JDK oder ein JRE?


----------



## Rilly (12. Dez 2007)

Die Umstellung auf das aktuelle jdk war des Rätsels Lösung, Danke


----------



## Rilly (13. Dez 2007)

Hi, ein Problem hab ich aber dennoch. Im Eclipse funktioniert alles wunderbar, mein PDF wird generiert. Aber nachdem ich das jar exportiert habe und auch den entsprechenden Classpath gesetzt habe kommt jetzt folgende Fehlermeldung. Er scheint hier die temporäre Klasse nicht zu erstellen.
Wäre super, wenn da jemand weiter weiß.

```
net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JRException: Error loading byte data : C:\Documents and Settings\tbj300\Desktop\verw\gray_lanscape_1197549847165_559783.class
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.util.JRLoader.loadBytes(JRLoader.java:294)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.design.JRAbstractClassCompiler.compileUnits(JRAbstractClassCompiler.java:73)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.design.JRAbstractCompiler.compileReport(JRAbstractCompiler.java:190)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperCompileManager.compileReport(JasperCompileManager.java:220)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperCompileManager.compileReport(JasperCompileManager.java:153)
	at gui.CustomerAll.printCustomer(CustomerAll.java:89)
	at gui.CustomerAll.access$0(CustomerAll.java:83)
	at gui.CustomerAll$3.actionPerformed(CustomerAll.java:267)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1995)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2318)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:387)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:242)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:236)
	at org.jvnet.substance.utils.RolloverButtonListener.mouseReleased(RolloverButtonListener.java:110)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6038)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3265)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:5803)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2058)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4410)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2116)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4240)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4322)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:3986)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:3916)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2102)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2429)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4240)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:599)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:273)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:183)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:173)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:168)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:160)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:121)
Caused by: java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Documents and Settings\tbj300\Desktop\verw\gray_lanscape_1197549847165_559783.class (Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:106)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.util.JRLoader.loadBytes(JRLoader.java:280)
	... 33 more
```


----------



## Christiane (4. Feb 2008)

Hallo Rilly,

hast du schon dein Problem mit dem Classpath und den integrierten Jars gelöst. Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem und komme nicht auf die Lösung.

Vielen Dank

Gruß Christiane


----------

